# HAYASHI Racing Wheels



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

help, i'm trying to find info on this company and OLD stock or second hand rims,you see i have a set of thier rims at the moment and one is dented beyond repair, i'm looking to replace it or at least the outside of it! they are from a company called Hayashi Racing, three peice stainless steel construction with a black centre peice 6.5j. 15" +9 , SUS-304 is all the info i could get of the rim itself, throught maybe someone veiwing here may have some more help???
. Matt


----------

